# Deckhand



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

I just graduated high school a few weeks ago and i am looking to be a full time deckhand. I have been fishing my whole life, offshore for the past 7 years i know my way around a boat and on a rod. If you know someone who needs a good deckhand please let me know i live in portland and will go where ever i need to. Call or text me anytime cody 361-739-0103


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

45 years old and just graduated high school?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Portland is a pretty tuff school


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

anybody remember cody layman? same cody, new handle?


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

This is my fathers profile on here im his son and was just using it to help find me a job.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck to ya Cody.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

just an inside joke cody. 

good luck finding a job, i'm sure you'll make a fine hand for someone.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

I am still looking if you know someone who needs a deckhand please call me Cody 361-739-0103


----------

